# Christmas moss weeping moss......



## fishguy (Feb 26, 2007)

hey guys just wondering if anyone had any or knows where you can get some christmas moss and weeping moss im also after mariomo moss ball but its seems like its impossible to find one any help would be greatly appreciated also im willing to pay for the plants for anyone that has them.
regards sizar


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

aquabid, is were I got Marimo Ball before


----------



## fishguy (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks alot hope they wont be stopped at customs in australia fingers crossed :-] really appreciate your help.


----------

